# First fatty



## resurrected (Jul 1, 2015)

With the cracking weather, I thought I'd throw my first fatty on the smoker today. 

Although I don't think it's looking to good in its precooked form. 

I think it may end up falling apart once it hits the grill. 













IMG_20150701_115209.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_125243.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015






I'll post some pictures later once cooked.


----------



## wade (Jul 1, 2015)

It looks like a tasty mix. What have you put in it?

Also are you covering it with platted bacon? That usually holds it together as it cooks.

Looking forward to the cooked photos


----------



## resurrected (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Wade,

I flattened 500g minced beef, then added:

Creamed cheese 
Spring onion
Jalapenos 
Strong Cheddar cheese 
Grated mozzarella (not yet added in photo)

Rolled it, rubbed on some sweet mustard and then added a dry rub.I'm 

I have wrapped it in streaky bacon, still had some of the filling coming out either end. I think it's going to be a work in progress. I've not checked it since it went on the smoker but I suspect I may have a bit of leakage from the ends!


----------



## resurrected (Jul 1, 2015)

Just had a quick check. All okay but I forgot to line the pan with foil, so a bit of cleaning to come :(













IMG_20150701_161455.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015






Popped a few sweet chilli chicken thighs on as well. 













IMG_20150701_161349.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## resurrected (Jul 1, 2015)

Turned out a bit dry. I think I may have overcooked it. 













IMG_20150701_174627.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_183428.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_183745.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello Paul.  Just looking at the pictures I say overcooked also.  I am "old school".  Lay your hand on the smoker, feel the heat from the exhaust, look at the coals, hold your hand over the grill rack..  Pray to the "Smoking Gods".  Use experience BUT! basically "hope for the best"!  The guys have FINALLY talked me into a meat therm.  A good dual probe therm would have probably prevented that.  Looks to me your smoker temp was too high and you left it in too long.  I told you I was blunt.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have only had the therm since Christmas but I DO plan to use it one day.  Since you didn't have the advantage of learning from the old men when you were 12; it is the only way to go!  AND!  I over cooked the brisket at last years weekend meet ( dumb A** old man! )!  Go with the dual probe therm.  You will GET this.  NOT rocket science.  Next time ask for a "little" advice.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers Danny. I never had time to ask for advice as it was a real last minute cook. :grilling_smilie: :th_crybaby2:

:sausage:


----------



## wade (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Paul

Yes it does appear to be slightly over cooked however you may find that the beef was also too lean. Not enough fat will also make it taste dry. Either add a tablespoon or two of vegetable oil to the meat before you roll it out or use a mix of 75% beef and 25% pork mince. You may also find that the filling comes together better if it is cut a little finer. This will also help it to wrap tighter.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Wade. All noted.

I had a bit for breakfast this morning and it actually tasted better cold!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Paul, yeah a bit over due, but what the heck, you've had a go and learnt some lessons on a relatively cheap product.  Better learning on a Fatty how to control your Weber than a Brisket. Thumbs Up

Meat Probe is essential!

How did the Chicken turn out.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

What fat content did your mince have? I will only use mince that has a fat content of at least 20%.  Fat equals flavour and also helps to keep things moist.  I personally love the mince from Aldi.  

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/product-r.../ps/p/everyday-essentials-british-beef-mince/


----------



## resurrected (Jul 2, 2015)

I just picked up 500g when in Tesco. Since the missus stopped eating mince I hardly ever buy it now. 

We do shop in Aldi as well. If I use that mince can it be rolled straight from the pack,  no pork or oil added?


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

I can only speak through my experience, and have found that this mince is always nice and moist when cooked.  If I make burgers I always "knead" the mince thoroughly which makes the burgers stick together so there is no need for beaten egg to bind it together.


----------



## wade (Jul 3, 2015)

smokewood said:


> What fat content did your mince have? I will only use mince that has a fat content of at least 20%.  Fat equals flavour and also helps to keep things moist.  I personally love the mince from Aldi.


Yes the fat content is needed. It is when you use the Steak Mince that is <5% fat that you need to start adding it back.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 3, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> How did the Chicken turn out.
> 
> Smokin Monkey



Chicken was also a little bit dry. My fault as I left it cooking to long. The batch I cooked on my only other cook was fantastic.


----------



## wade (Jul 3, 2015)

Right. Now with the chicken... This is where it is important to have the digital probes. Smoke them until the internal temperature reaches 80 C (it only needs to be 74 C but I always bring my chicken up to at least 80) and then rest them for 30 minutes or more, turned upside down (main edible meat downwards), in several layers of foil. These will be juicy and will melt in the mouth.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips guys.


----------

